
DJI may have quietly bought (most of) Hasselblad - derwiki
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/05/dji-may-have-quietly-bought-most-of-hasselblad/
======
nullnilvoid
This is a win-win situation. DJI can get great expertise on cameras used on
drones etc. while Hasseblad can reach a new market.

